# Lies About Renewing FM-2



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

My FM-2 expires on May 5th, in a few days. Someone recommended to me a "expert" who could do everything for me, soup to nuts, for $200.00 USD. 

Well, last night, I talked to him on the telephone. I explained to him that I married a Mexican woman in St. Louis, Missouri, a little over 3 years ago. We lived together for a year in the St. Louis, and then she insisted I move her back home to Mexico. I had to leave a lot of valuable stuff behind, but I moved us into down to Mexico. And we moved into her condominium in Mexico City. We lived there for two years. 

During that time, she helped me obtain my FM-2 and my CURP. I suppose I got the FM-2 so quickly because we hired a couple of people who used to work in the immigration office in Mexico City. I'm sure they combined our salaries, as well as the fact that I was married to a Mexicana, to make sure I met the minimum requirements. 

Unfortunately, the marriage did not work out, and last November 2011, I moved out. I moved to Cuernavaca (which I love), got a nice executive apartment, and began life in Cuernavaca. So, we've been separated for about 5 months. My estranged wife, sublet her condominium in Mexico City, and three weeks after I had moved out, she moved to Cuernavaca too! She lives only about 10 minutes away from me. 

After I had told him all this, he said, "Well, you are going to have to pay a penalty fine of $2,000.00 USD for moving from Mexico City to Cuernavaca because you didn't inform immigration that you moved. Plus, you are going to have to pay another penalty fine of $2,000.00 USD for changing your marital status."

Is this true? I can't imagine that Mexico would fine me $2,000.00 USD just for moving from Mexico City to Cuernavaca. And second, even though I am separated from my wife, I have not divorced her. Technically, we are still married. So, how have I changed my marital status? 

Next, he told me I need to have at least $3,000.00 USD in my bank account in the USA. I don't have that much money in my bank account. I am fully-disabled and receive about $1,000.00 USD a month from Social Security Disability Insurance. I am under the care of a whole team of doctors here who are treating my multiple disabilities. 

However, I _do_ have about $10,000.00 USD in my pension fund. I have paid my taxes since I was 18 years old, and I worked for twenty-three years at a university in New York. Will Mexican Immigration accept my savings in my Pension Fund in lieu of money in a U.S. bank? 

I don't want to leave Cuernavaca. I love it here. I have no options for living with any family members in the States. And I cannot afford the urgent medical care I am receiving here, if I return to the States. I am really starting to panic. 

Please help me stay in Cuernavaca. I sincerely mean it. I don't know who to trust at this point. It seems that this "expert" was only interested in ripping me off. I can't imagine I owe $4,000.00 USD in penalty fines to the Mexican government. 

I can understand that perhaps the Mexican government wants me to have a certain amount of money in the United States. But because of my disability, I have not been able to work. Please, is there any way that I can convince them to accept my Pension Fund? 

I am also wondering if perhaps, since I am fully-disabled, and under the care of a Rheumatologist and other specialists here in Cuernavaca, if Mexican Immigration has any special program for immigrants who are extremely ill and under the care of a Mexican doctor? I'm referring to some kind of waver of the penalties and the sum of money I am supposed to have in my U.S. bank? 

I know of no other place to go, to find solid & reliable information, than this forum. I want to be 100% legal with the Mexican Government. However, I am beginning to panic as everyone seems to be giving me conflicting information on how to renew my FM-2. 

Please tell me the steps I need to follow to renew my FM-2 and continue being a legal immigrant in Mexico? I cannot go ask my estranged wife to sign anything because she will not do so. I've got to do this on my own. 

Thanks.

Vortexijah


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Have you been to the INM office in Cuernavaca? If I understand your posting although you have separated from your wife, are you still legally married? If so, you may still be eligible for an FM-2 when you renew. Best to ask at the INM office.

When I was at the INM office in Queretaro this past January I was told that it was no longer necessary to file paperwork for a change of address, until ready for renewal. You used to have to notify INM of a change of address within 30 days, if my memory serves me correctly. Not sure if that was just this office or if that applies to all States in Mexico. 

Although I have no definitive answers to your questions, I question the information you were given. I have never heard of penalties such as you were told, especially in US currency. Given that you have stated that you wish to keep things legal, I would get yourself to the INM office tomorrow! You did wait a bit long to work on your renewal. Fill out the FM-2 renewal online, here's a link to the page... Solicitud de Estancia - Instituto Nacional de Migración print your receipt as you will need to present it, bring your bank statements (in spanish) (although some offices don't seem to care one way or another), the "two witnesses" paper if you have it, which indicates your status at present (if you don't they'll give you one at INM), and of course the other necessary identification paperwork with you to the office, ie. present FM-2 card, passport, birth certificate, letter stating your present circumstances with your wife. You may need a letter from her as well, but wait and ask when you get to the INM office. They'll tell you if you need something from her.

The renewal process is so very easy that there is no reason I can see for hiring anyone to do this work for you. And for sure, don't pay anyone who tells you that you need to fork over $4,000 usd!

I'll just reiterate that I believe it's in your best interests at this point to simply go to the INM Office asap. If you can, get there before they open at 9am so that your wait won't be too very long. Good luck.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

First of all, I am in no way an expert on these matters. 
However, I do know that you don't owe a fine for failing to notify INM of your change in marital status because it hasn't changed (yet). You may owe a penalty for failure to notify them of your change of address but that amount of $2000 seems very high. I don't know if I would believe that "expert" on any of this.

I have heard some people say that they were not asked to show proof of income when they renewed their FM2. Maybe you won't be asked.

I'd say go to the nearest INM office and report a change of address. They will tell you what the true fine for waiting so long to notify them is. Then they can tell you what they will want to see for your renewal in May. Even if it comes down to it and they deny your FM2, you could still apply for an FM3 instead with its lower income requirements. Could you possibly show income $1200 per month? That seems to be the income required by most INM offices but it differs from place to place.

It may not be as dire a situation as you are fearing. Get some reliable info by going to your local INM office -- what they say is the only thing that matters, not what your "expert" says, nor what I say.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Most people like me wait till the next renewal to change status and are not fined. Like others have said ... your marriage probably is not officially over. Just ask on your next visit and relax.

If you don't want an FM2 ... see about switching to an FM3 as the income requirements are much less


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone telling you that you're going to get fined 2 grand US for anything is a ripoff artist. Find a real immigration attorney who does nothing but visa work. 

A really good way to do that is just go one day and camp out in INM's reception area. You can just tell Reception that you want to find out the requirements, and they'll give you a ticket so you can go in and sit down and watch for someone helping other foreigners (hint - Fridays and Mondays seem to be the busier days there, so more facilitators coming and going ). 

You'll probably see a special window there for "facilitators" who help people do their visas. In most cases, these facilitators also speak other languages if you are lacking in Spanish. They are there almost every day with different clients, specialize in visas and they also know all of the INM employees. They'll talk to you for free out in front of the INM office. You'll be fine as long as you submit your paperwork before the vigencia date on your current visa.

I once spent an hour talking to the #3 person in an INM office to discuss a prickly situation that might have affected my visa. As the INM person repeatedly told me "Look, we're all human here too, and things can change in people's lives. We'll do our best to help you so that your status is within the law."

Good luck.


-


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

One thing on income. If you have the $10K in a savings account and the $1000 disability goes to a checking. You can do a set on monthly transfers savings to checking to at least meet the $1200 FM3 requirement and probably the FM2.


----------



## el confederado (Jan 1, 2011)

I recommend that you go to your local INM office and explain your situation regarding your change of address personally. This is a very straight forward matter usually and it can be done without the help of any experts and as Sparks said above do ask about switching to an FM-3. Also, it would not be a bad idea to apply for citizenship. After you have your naturalization papers you can do and live wherever you want in Mexico.


----------



## Sisalena (May 3, 2009)

I agree with others who have said "go to the INM and ask for help." They will give you a list of everything you will need to renew your FM2 - or to switch to an FM3. I just renewed my FM2 about a month ago, and needed latest 3 mos. of my bank statements (NOT in Spanish - just printed them out from the internet), needed the letter (in Spanish) stating that I wanted to renew (which the people at INM will even help you compose), a copy of the first page of my US passport (with the picture), and my current FM2 (which they kept). They didn't even want the electric bill this year (for the first time!). Don't panic. Worst case scenario, you don't qualify for either FM2 or FM3 (monetary requirements), and you just have to go back to the States every 6 months and come back on a tourist visa! But whatever you do, don't pay that thief who's giving you bogus information one centavo, as he's just trying to take you for a ride! Good luck to you.


----------



## bougainvillea (Jun 4, 2012)

Vortexijah said:


> My FM-2 expires on May 5th, in a few days. Someone recommended to me a "expert" who could do everything for me, soup to nuts, for $200.00 USD.
> 
> Well, last night, I talked to him on the telephone. I explained to him that I married a Mexican woman in St. Louis, Missouri, a little over 3 years ago. We lived together for a year in the St. Louis, and then she insisted I move her back home to Mexico. I had to leave a lot of valuable stuff behind, but I moved us into down to Mexico. And we moved into her condominium in Mexico City. We lived there for two years.
> 
> ...


You are being scammed. Read ****** Carlos's posting.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Vortexijah said:


> My FM-2 expires on May 5th, in a few days. Someone recommended to me a "expert" who could do everything for me, soup to nuts, for $200.00 USD.
> 
> Well, last night, I talked to him on the telephone. I explained to him that I married a Mexican woman in St. Louis, Missouri, a little over 3 years ago. We lived together for a year in the St. Louis, and then she insisted I move her back home to Mexico. I had to leave a lot of valuable stuff behind, but I moved us into down to Mexico. And we moved into her condominium in Mexico City. We lived there for two years.
> 
> ...


If you're still in limbo and haven't gotten to the IMN office yet, I bet if you PM RVGRINGO he'll have something to add...and his advice is usually good. Oh, if you paid the "expeditor" please PM me, I own a bridge in New York that fell off the truck and I'm looking to unload. Good Luck.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

bougainvillea said:


> You are being scammed. Read ****** Carlos's posting.


I think they're looking for a monthly income, regardless of if it's from a pension fund or elsewhere. Can be income from more than one source.

WashDC/SMA


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Proof of income is not required for annual renewals; just once every five years for new applications.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

I would go to the INM office and explain that you and your wife are separated and both living in Cuernavaca and ask what needs to be done. In PV, there is a friendly lady who answers all such questions before getting into the office.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

kcowan said:


> I would go to the INM office and explain that you and your wife are separated and both living in Cuernavaca and ask what needs to be done. In PV, there is a friendly lady who answers all such questions before getting into the office.


The OP hasn't been here for a bit; I'd be interested in knowing how he fared with the original advice.


----------

